# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  TRACTORES BELARUS AHORA EN PÉRU

## fphriego

Marca internacional de calidad reconocida y certificada.
Para el mercado nacional ofrecemos tractores que van desde los 6 hasta los 300 HP. En una amplia gama con más de 65 modelos disponibles.
Somos una marca con casi 1 millón de tractores exportados a más de 100 países en los 5 continentes del mundo.
Más de 4 millones de tractores fabricados.
Empresa Certificada ISO 9001-2000 por TUV firma Alemana de Auditoria de la calidad.
Todos los modelos de exportación certificados por el instituto de Silsoe de Gran Bretaña. Premio Mercurio de la unión europea a la calidad y Homologación por la Universidad de Nebraska en EE.UU 
Ahora en Perú, contacto: 958471487
 Temas similares: TRACTORES BELARUS AHORA EN PÉRU Tractores Antonio Carraro... ahora en el Perú AHORA EN PERU, PERO HACE 50 AÑOS EN EL MUNDO Artículo: Perú es ahora refugio de inversiones globales ante crisis mundial, afirman Tractores Agrícolas SONALIKA de la India - Potencia y economía en el Perú

----------

